# 54 System Six frame weight



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I just bought a System Six frame and took it to the LBS and weighed it. With the headset, seat clamp, and water bottle screws a 54cm. weighed 1226 gms.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

including fork?


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

With out the fork. Not heavy, not not real light either. If you spend the money you can get them down to 15.5 lbs. or less. Liquigas raced them around that weight and won some stages. Strong and stiff, but still comfortable.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

I love the stiffness of mine, it feels lighter...

Di Luca won the Giro on one (and riding a System 6!)


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

If you spend more money, you can get in the 14's. I've got my 54 Sys6 at 14.75lbs with pedals, cages, computer. It's currently in a rebuild phase as I've gone from Shimano DA to '08/'09 Campy ('09 Centaur levers and soon to have '08 Record other items).


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Today I picked up my 52-cm SystemSix as a frame exchange from my Six13. I've got Campy Record, FSA seatpost, the stock stem, Arione saddle, and the admittedly heavy Mavic Cosmic Carbones. It weighed in a 17.5 pounds with carbon cages and Keo pedals. Close to an extra pound over virtually the same set up on my Six13. 

Other than getting lighter wheels any other suggestions to get the bike weight down to 16 pounds?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

get rid of the stock stem. what fsa seatpost? if aluminum, I;d look at the thomson masterpiece


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

17.5lbs? my 56 with Force/ Ultegra/ Thomson was less than that with 1500gr wheels, Arundel cages, and Ultegra SPD-SLs. what do Cosmic Carbones weigh?


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

The system six is the frame that WON the king of the mountains 2 years ago in the Tour. The guy rode a 60cm or something crazzy big. Was a great stiff frame for a tall guy climbing.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

-dustin said:


> 17.5lbs? my 56 with Force/ Ultegra/ Thomson was less than that with 1500gr wheels, Arundel cages, and Ultegra SPD-SLs. what do Cosmic Carbones weigh?


The Carbones come in at over 1,800 grams a pair. Today I was riding with a guy who also has a 52-cm System but rides box rims, otherwise his set up is like mine. His System weighs 16.5 pounds with pedals and cages.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Man that's heavy, it can be bulit lighter! I have a 56cm.
Here’s the build:

Frame SystemSix Team Si
Fork SystemSix Carbon
Rims Mavic Ksyrium SL - Enduro ceramic bearing set
Tires Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Cmp, foldable, 700 x 23c
Pedals Look Keo HM Ti
Crank Cannondale Hollowgram SL Compact, 36/50 
Chain Shimano Dura-Ace
Rear Cogs Shimano Dura-Ace, 12-25
Bottom Bracket Cannondale BB30 w/ceramic bearings
Front Derailleur SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur SRAM Force - Enduro ceramic bearings
Shifters SRAM Rival
Handlebars Easton, EC-90 Equipe
Stem SystemSix C1 Carbon
Headset SystemSix C1 Carbon
Brakeset Ciamillo Components - Negative G - Swiss Stop GHP pads
Brakelevers SRAM Rival
Saddle Fi'zi:k Aliante Ti
Seat Post USE Alien Cyclops Carbon

15.78 lbs. is with the pedals too !!!!!


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

bjkfly said:


> The system six is the frame that WON the king of the mountains 2 years ago in the Tour. The guy rode a 60cm or something crazzy big. Was a great stiff frame for a tall guy climbing.


My System 6 is a 60cm (I am 6'3" and 170) and it weighs 16.75 lbs. It is the stiffest, best handling road bike I ever threw a leg over. No front derailleur rub on 25% grades.:thumbsup: 
I think people get too obsessed over weight and dont take into account overall performance. I would much rather have a bike that is stiff but weighs a pound more. Stiffness = better handling and out of the saddle performance whether sprinting or climbing. My 2 cents.


----------



## ricky bobby (Jul 4, 2008)

ridenfish39 said:


> I think people get too obsessed over weight and dont take into account overall performance. I would much rather have a bike that is stiff but weighs a pound more. Stiffness = better handling and out of the saddle performance whether sprinting or climbing. My 2 cents.


I couldn't agree with you more. My system six is the heaviest road bike I've built up over the last several years but outperforms all the others I've had on climbs because the thing is so stiff and reactive. The 32 spoke bulletproof wheels I run probably help a bit too :thumbsup:


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

ricky bobby said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. My system six is the heaviest road bike I've built up over the last several years but outperforms all the others I've had on climbs because the thing is so stiff and reactive. The 32 spoke bulletproof wheels I run probably help a bit too :thumbsup:


I've ridden the SystemSix now 2 long rides, including this morning. Quick observations: (1) absolutely NO twitching on the front steerer column going downhill -- amazing! (2) the stiffest bike for sprinting I have ever ridden; (3) the rear triangle is not as forgiving as the Six13's aluminum rear triangle -- the System's rear is somewhat harsh -- I've also been spoiled riding the SuperSix for a year and a half now which dampens most hard road buzz.

I agree that weight is not that big a deal, but when you're paying top $ for these frames and components it's a factor not to be ignored. I think my Mavic Cosmic Carbones (clinchers) while stiff and very aero add close to a pound to the relatively heavy System frame.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but I have a couple of choises to make. I have been thinking about doing some Crit. races starting in Cat 5. My Six would be a great bike to race but I would hate to break it in a pile up. I have an extra Six frame to build but i have been thinking of buying a caad 9 to race. What should I do? Race my Six and build another if I crash, or buy a caad 9 just to race? $660 for my spare frame, or $1000+ for a caad 9
Any thoughts?


----------

